# Dozent für Codesys gesucht



## Gaida (13 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen Dozenten für Codesys Programmierung, Räumlichkeiten sind vorhanden, vorzugweise am Wochenende. Raum Dortmund.

Hat evtl. einer einen Tip oder will evtl. jemand direkt einsteigen ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 März 2009)

Hallo,

zwar nicht in Eurer unmittelbaren Nähe, aber die bieten das auch an:

http://www.3s-systems.com/


----------



## Werner29 (17 März 2009)

3S bietet selbstverständlich auch Schulungen und Trainings an. Vorzugsweise unter der Woche.


----------

